# bobtails and such....



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

How much does a bobtail effect concealment and printing when concealed outside the waistband? Does it effect grip and controlability at all?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Love that bobtail*

Are we still talking concealed? The bobtail works by eliminating the corner which is the point of the gun sticking up the highest with a certain degree of cant. How it will aid in concealment will vary from person to person, and holster to holster as well as exactly where it's carried on the waist. The default answer is "YES" it can still aid in concealment pending on certain circumstances if carried OWB.

It does alter the feel of the grip, but I kind of like it. As for controlability, I kind of what to say it actually helps pending on hand size/shape, the cut angle rests right on the meaty portion of my palm and is very secure. The only reason I'm not 100% bought into that is that I haven't shot the bobtail enough to make an accurate comparison to my regular framed 1911s.

Here's some misc Bobtail pics, don't knock the pink grips, it's my wife's gun.




























You can kind of gauge in the last one the way close might hang and how the corner could still poke out.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Great pics, beautiful guns. I made the decision on the dan wesson 10mm CBOB and should be picking mine up tonight


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The bobtail design will change the way the weapon prints on an un-tucked short etc. So it doesn't look so much like that it is being the shape is a little different. And you would be surprised just how little a change can make on the overall ability to conceal.

*VAMarine* What are those grips made of in the 23nd and 3rd pic? They look very nice.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, those are some pretty sweet grips...I wouldn't be ashamed to carry them even if they are pink! 

Thanks especially to VAMarine, due to comments on previous posts, he lead me in the direction of the DW CBOB which I now own.


----------



## Ktfishhunt (Sep 19, 2009)

They do make the difference under a shirt of light jacket.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The grips are from Wicked Grips, they are a dyed box elder burl or something like that...

I had a light brain fart on my first post, of course we're still talking concealed I accidentally removed a part of text, what I intended to post was "Are we still talking concealed under a shirt or concealed under a jacket"

A 1911 in an OWB isn't impossible to conceal, but it takes more effort, the bobtail will still help, but IWB would be a better option if possible if using just a light shirt etc. Of course all that depends on body type etc.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1

I like the grips - the color is exactly what my wife would have chosen. :smt023

It all makes very easy understanding to me.

:smt1099


----------

